# Mulisuche oder was?



## stieglitz (24 Mai 2006)

Seriös kann das sicher nicht sein, heute aus dem Spamfilter gefischt:


> Nebenverdienst gesucht??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Der Header


> Microsoft Mail Internet Headers Version 2.0
> Received: from mail.LF.net ([212.9.160.2]) by abcdefex01.abcdef.com with Microsoft SMTPSVC(6.0.3790.1830);
> Wed, 24 May 2006 06:23:27 +0200
> Received: from 20219.rjo.virtua.com.br ([200.179.202.19] helo=-1242903184)
> ...


Kennt das jemand?


----------



## Tom (2 Juni 2006)

*AW: Mulisuche oder was?*

Von denen habe ich gerade eine Rechnung bekommen - gezippt, als Anhang. Werde ich nicht öffnen. Hab nie was mit denen zu tun gehabt.


----------



## SPAMkiller (22 Juni 2006)

*AW: Mulisuche oder was?*



			
				Tom schrieb:
			
		

> Von denen habe ich gerade eine Rechnung bekommen - gezippt, als Anhang. Werde ich nicht öffnen. Hab nie was mit denen zu tun gehabt.



Finger weg vom Anhang... ist wahrscheinlich ein Trojaner (Keylogger drin)


----------



## Unregistriert (23 Juni 2006)

*AW: Mulisuche oder was?*



			
				stieglitz schrieb:
			
		

> Seriös kann das sicher nicht sein, heute aus dem Spamfilter gefischt:
> 
> 
> > Nebenverdienst gesucht??
> ...



Diese Mulianwerberbriefe sind eigentlich immmer in der selben ausgeleierten Leierart geschrieben: Utopische Verdienstmöglichkeiten mit wenigen Handgriffen etc.... Also vielleicht bin ich ja ein wenig altmodisch in meinen Ansichten, aber ich meine, dass man ehrliches Geld nur mit vollem Einsatz verdient und nicht nur mit Füsse auf den Schreibtisch hochlegen.


----------

